# iść, pójść



## drei_lengua

Cześć everyone,

Can you please list all verbs with "iść" or "jść" as the stem and also give me some sentences.  Also please indicate whether the infinitive is perfective or imperfect.  I would like to learn these next.

Dziękuję bardzo,
od Drei-a


----------



## Marga H

Cześć Drei,
this verbs' family is a little bit more complicated than typical one, because there are some different stems in it.
basic verbs:* chodzić *and *iść. *Both mean go ( only on foot ) Both are imperfective.
*chodzić* is _czasownik wielokrotny _describes repeated action, like present simple in English
*iść  = *begoing ( go in continuous tense in English )
odmiana:
czas terażniejszy ( present )
chodzić:                        iść:
ja chodzę                      ja idę
ty chodzisz                    ty idziesz
on, ona, ono chodzi         on, ona, ono idzie
my chodzimy                  my idziemy
wy chodzicie                  wy idziecie
oni, one chodzą              oni, one idą

czas przeszły niedokonany ( imperfective )
ja chodziłem/am              ja szedłem / szłam
ty chodziłeś/aś                ty szedłeś/ szłaś
on chodził                       on szedł
ona chodziła                    ona szła
ono chodziło                    ono szło
my chodziliśmy/               my szliśmy/szłyśmy
        chodziłyśmy
wy chodziliście/               wy szliście/szłyście
        chodziłyście
oni chodzili                       oni szli
one chodziły                     one szły


czas przyszły złożony niedokonany ( future imperfective )

ja będę chodzić                ja będę iść (szedł/szła )
    ( będę chodził/chodziła )
ty będziesz chodzić           ty będziesz iść (szedł/szła )
           ( chodził/chodziła )  
on będzie  chodzić ( chodził ) on będzie iść (szedł )
ona będzie chodzić (chodziła) ona będzie iść (szła )
ono będzie chodzić (chodziło ) ono będzie iść ( szło )

my będziemy chodzić            my będziemy iść
     (chodzili/chodziły)                     ( szli/szły)
wy będziecie chodzić             wy będziecie iść
      (chodzili/chodziły)                      ( szli /szły )
oni będą chodzić ( chodzili )    oni będą iść (szli )
one będą chodzić (chodziły )    one będą iść ( szły )

zastosowanie, przykłady:
Chodzimy często do kina.= We often go to the cinema.
On chodzi do szkoły podstawowej. = He goes to (he is at ) primary school.
dokąd idziesz? = Where are you going?
Idę do szkoły.= I'm going to school.
Kiedy szłam do szkoły spotkałam Johna. = When I was going to school I met John.
Latem chodziliśmy często na basen.= In summer we often went to the swimming pool.
The end of the first episode.To be continued ...( This is a long story ).
Pozdrowienia.
Marga.


----------



## Thomas1

drei_lengua said:


> Cześć everyone,
> 
> Can you please list all verbs with "iść" or "jść" as the stem and also give me some sentences. Also please indicate whether the infinitive is perfective or imperfect. I would like to learn these next.
> 
> Dziękuję bardzo,
> od Drei-a



I don’t know if these are all verbs with _iść_ as a stem (note that _jść_ is, I think, some kind of irregular alteration of _iść_, and I think it is always used with prefixed verbs) but they are all I can think of at the moment:pójść – go; _Karolina poszła do domu dwie godziny temu._ (Caroline went home two hours ago.)​
wyjść – go out; _Właśnie wyszedł. _(He has just gone out)​
wejść – go in, enter; _Wejdź i zapytaj._ (Enter and ask.)​
przyjść – come over; _Właśnie przyszedłem, gdzie jesteś? _(I have just come over, where are you?)​
zajść – drop in; _Michał zaszedł wczoraj._ (Mike dropped in yesterday) Note: this is rather colloquial use of this word; it also can have more meanings.​
podejść – come up; _Podejdź bliżej, młoda damo._ (Come up closer, young lady.)​
dojść - get​
obejść – go around; _Będę musiał obejść szkołę, żeby tam dojść._ (I will have to go around the school to get there.)​
przejść – cross; _Dzieci przeszły przez ulicę._ (The kids crossed the street)​They are all perfective. They don’t form the future tense with the auxiliary (which is only possibile with imperfective verbs, btw). To form the future perfective you need to append desinences from the present tense of the imperfective equivalent, e.g.:


			
				Marga H said:
			
		

> czas teraźniejszy ( present )
> chodzić: iść:
> ja chodzę ja idę
> ty chodzisz ty idziesz
> on, ona, ono chodzi on, ona, ono idzie
> my chodzimy my idziemy
> wy chodzicie wy idziecie
> oni, one chodzą oni, one idą


future perfective of _wyjść_
ja pójdę
ty pójdziesz
on/ona/ono pójdzie
my pójdziemy
wy pójdziecie
oni/one pójdą




			
				Marga H said:
			
		

> czas przyszły złożony niedokonany ( future imperfective )
> 
> ja będę chodzić ja będę iść (szedł/szła )
> ( będę chodził/chodziła )
> ty będziesz chodzić ty będziesz iść (szedł/szła )
> ( chodził/chodziła )
> on będzie chodzić ( chodził ) on będzie iść (szedł )
> ona będzie chodzić (chodziła) ona będzie iść (szła )
> ono będzie chodzić (chodziło ) ono będzie iść ( szło )


Although, the forms in blue are grammatically possible you won’t hear them often (if at all). I would use the _alternatives_ in parenthesis.


Tom


----------



## Marga H

Hello again,
to Thomas' list you can add:

zejść - go down ; Zeszła po schodach. ( She went down the stairs.)
nadejść - to arrive, to come ; Powinien wkrótce nadejść. ( He should arrive soon )

There are also a lot of idioms with these verbs.

Perfective verbs don't have present tense, only future and past.
Future patern was given by Thomas in preview post.
Past tense you form : prefix + verb iść in past
Example: wyszedłem, wszedłem, zaszedłem, przeszedłem, etc.

All these perfective verbs have their imperfective partners.So I propose you to do as your homework: remember the table you have made with the verb _pisać_ and guess what are imperfective forms.

multiple verb:     imperfective:   perfective:

chodzić      /      iść            / pójść
                        ?             /wyjść
                        ?            /wejść
                        ?             / zajść
                        ?            /podejść
                        ?            / dojść
                        ?           / obejść
                        ?           /przejść
                        ?           / zejść
                        ?          /nadejść

Pozdrowienia.
Marga.


----------



## drei_lengua

Thanks everyone.  I will learn these and use them with my family and also in subsequent posts.  

Drei


----------



## gvergara

Hi there,

I will take advantage of this open thread to (try to) get this issue clarified. My main problems have to do with how to express _to go _when talking about a habitual action and the focus is not on how you get to the place, but on the description of your routine activities (either on foot or by car), for example, I am talking about myself/my family

_I go to the gym and to the park/ My daughter goes to school/the university_.


----------



## Drakonica

I think "iść" is a good verb in these situations even if you use car, and you want say "I will be there". I guess, we use "iść" (and its variants) rather, if we go somewhere in the same city.

BTW: there are some more words and most of them have many meanings:

iść

dojść
nadejść
najść
obejść
odejść
podejść
pójść
przejść
przyjść
rozejść
ujść
wejść
wnijść
wyjść
wzejść
zajść
zejść


----------



## Henares

“Chodzę na siłownię i spaceruję po parku”, “moja córka chodzi do szkoły”, „moja córka studiuje [na uczelni/ uniwersytecie/politechnice]”


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Maja _zwykle_ *chodzi *do szkoły sama, ale dzisiaj *idzie* z koleżanką. Maja usually goes to school alone, but today she is going with a friend.
_Rzadko *chodzimy *do kina, bo nie mamy czasu. We rarely go to the cinema because we don't have the time._
*Chodzę* do kina raz w tygodniu. I go to the cinema once a week.

_*chodzić*_ = przysłówki częstotliwości: _nigdy, rzadko, często, zwykle_,
_*iść*_ = określenia czasu: _dzisiaj_, _teraz, jutro, w niedzielę_

*Idę* (teraz) do domu. I'm going home.


*iść
1. *«posuwać się, stawiając kroki»  poruszać się, zmieniać swoje położenie za pomocą nóg, nie tracąc przy tym ani na chwilę kontaktu z podłożem
*2. *«udawać się gdzieś, aby wykonać jakąś czynność»
*3. *«kierować się czymś w postępowaniu»
*4. *«toczyć się w czasie»
*5. *«o środkach lokomocji: jechać, płynąć, lecieć»
*6. *«o przedmiotach, towarach, listach itp.: być wiezionym, przesyłanym, transportowanym»
*7. *«o cieczach: płynąć, wydzielać się»
*8. *«o zjawiskach atmosferycznych, zjawiskach przyrody: nadchodzić, nadciągać»
*9. *«o słońcu, chmurach itp.: posuwać się»
*10. *«o zapachach, świetle, dźwiękach itp.: wydobywać się, wydzielać się, rozchodzić się»
*11. *«o maszynach, mechanizmach: funkcjonować»
*12. *«przebiegać w jakiś sposób»
*13. *«być przeznaczonym, użytym na coś, mieć zastosowanie w czymś»
*14. *«zmieniać położenie»
*15. *«mieć określony kierunek, ciągnąć się»
*16. *«występować w jakiejś kolejności czasowej lub przestrzennej»
*17. *«o przedstawieniu teatralnym, muzyce, artykule prasowym itp.: być wystawianym, nadawanym, publikowanym»
*18. *«zbliżać się w czasie»
*19. *«o wojsku: atakować»


_Już jesteś zdrowy i możesz *iść* do pracy._
_Łzy *idą *jej z oczu._
_Silnik *idzie* bardzo głośno._
_Ale ten czas wolno *idzie*!_
_Jak ci *idzie*?
Tędy *idzie* rura z gazem, a tam ścieki.
U niego to *szło* zarobić._


*iścić*


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> (note that _jść_ is, I think, some kind of irregular alteration of _iść_, and I think it is always used with prefixed verbs)


The "alteration" of "i" to "j" is very regular, not irregular. It just that the diphtongs "ei", "ai", "oi", "ui" and "yi" are pronounced exactly the same as if they were spelled with a "j". Once upon th time, the grammarians decided that they should be spelled with a "j" instead of a "i".


----------

